# Catfish Fins? Fin rot? or not?



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay okay okay.. So I have a Spotted Hoplo Catfish and in a months time it went from 








to








. Nooo other fish in that tank are like that. I think it might have something to do with my Bristlenose Pleco since I have seen her chasing my other bottom dwellers. And she's been chasing my hoplo the most I've seen.. Is there any way I can help grow them back?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

dont worry.they will grow back, restfor 5 - 10 days, i had this catfish before, he is cute,


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if that's fin rot or not, but looks more like it's from a fight to me! But I could be wrong~
I the fins on the tail happen like that ALL the time with my Pink Tail Chalceus and Bala Shark.. ~


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I feel so bad though D: his fins have been like this for a bit. The only fighting I've noticed with him is with my Bushynose/bristlenose whatever you wanna call em pleco.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm guessing it could be due to stress as well or water quality! But who knows.. I'm doing 20-30% water change daily right now with melafix dosed just to make sure my flagtails are doing okay!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Isn't melafix for fin repair?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Honestly.. I dun treat melafix as any medication! It's all natural tea tree oil extract! I treat it more as vitamins!
Just like how I injured my leg, i just take some vitamins and drink more milk.. get the bones stronger =) U can call me crazy, but that's the same way I do for my fish~


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

SOunds pretty important ---- My mom tells me to eat my vitamins everyday xD


----------

